# Tv philips 29 real flat,fuga de alto voltaje



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 24, 2012)

tengo una tv philips que tenia ese ruido de fuga como shhhhhh,track.track,shhhh,lo desarme y lo encendí a oscuras,no se ve por ningún lado la fuga ni en el flyback ni en la pantalla,luego descubrí que el cable que va del flyback a la placa que se conecta en el tubo tiene el cable solo a presión,puede ser por eso que la fuga sea ahí?,puedo quitar el cable y encender el tv para probar?
pd:ayer lo saque y lo conecte de nuevo la fuga desapareció pero hoy cuando lo encendí volvió la fuga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

el cable ese que esta a precion es el cable del ''foco''
puede que la fuga este en el chupete del flyback o en el flyback mismo ,descarga el tubo,luego retira el chupete rojo ,limpia la zona y lo vuelves a colocar,
PD:
     revisa si el alambre -gancho del chupete este bien soldador y no oxidado


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 24, 2012)

yo lo había limpiado,pero note que el gancho estaba un poco oxidado,voy a cambiarlo por otro,y el chupete también lo voy a reemplazar,se le puede colocar uno de un monitor de 15 pulgadas?,es del mismo tamaño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

si se  puede,siempre y cuando sea del mismo tamaño o mayor tamaño mucho mejor 
,seguro que reemplazándolo se arregla,me a pasado varias veces y era eso ,se oxida el alabre y se corta el cable donde esta soldado el gancho ,es hay donde hace la chispa


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 24, 2012)

vi que la soldadura del alambre con el cable va cubierta con un capuchón de metal,eso tiene que ir si o si?,porque no queda como antes queda mas grueso al apretarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

el capuchon de metal es un terminal,puedes quitarlo ,


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 24, 2012)

lo reemplace y le puse pasta térmica para sellar el chupete lo encendí por unos 5 minutos al principio hizo como que iba a tener fugas pero por ahora funciona bien,la voy a dejar apagada 1 día y la voy a dejar encendida todo el día siguiente haber si funciona bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

es un lugar con mucha humedad el lugar donde lo dejas?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 25, 2012)

este tv no es mio,es de un pariente,que se lo regalaron y también vi que la carcasa estaba húmeda,la limpie y la puse enfrente a la estufa para secarla,por ahora no a fallado

pd: leí en Internet que en ves de grasa siliconada es mejor el vick vaporub para sellar el chupete,sera cierto?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

ni idea,yo siempre use siliconas (fastic) o grasa siliconada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Si el trasero del tubo está sucio , también  suele hacer chispas-ruidos

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el trasero del tubo está sucio , también  suele hacer chispas-ruidos
> 
> Saludos !



claro se sobre entiende que siempre hay que limpiar bien la zona aledaña al chupete


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 25, 2012)

el tv funciona excelente por ahora,pero noto que hace un chillido de altísima frecuencia le calculo unos 17000 hz,busque en google y dicen que pasa seguido en los tv philips,alguna idea de por que?,ya me fije en el flyback y el chopper pero están bien pegados los núcleos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Vibra el nucleo del Flyback , podrias probar con algún barniz de alta tensión


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

unas gotas por aqui,otras por aya ,asta que desaparezca el ruido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Si , entre el yugo y el nucleo  ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

si es mas probable que venga del yugo el ruido que del flyback


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 26, 2012)

el chillido desapareció,gracias a todos por ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Logramos asustar al chillido


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 26, 2012)

jaja,o se habrá  "tele-transportado"?


----------



## transistor_pnp (Jun 26, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> jaja,o se habrá  "tele-transportado"?



JAJAJAJAJA muy bueno,


----------

